# Anyone breed/sell Kikos?



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has kikos or breeds them sells them or has experience with them? I currently have two and I love them. Just curious if anyone else on the forum has any of them. Here are my two girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't have any, as I like the mini breeds. But I love watching the video for this place http://lookoutpointranch.com/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a kiko/cross doe and we love her, she is a sweetie, and well we just adore her. Of course, she is herd queen and is pretty mean to the other goats  So that's her only fault.
She's always been our healthiest goat, never any problems with her feet, and her kids <by boer bucks> have been fast growers.

We have had 2 sets of twins from her, very easy births, no assistance needed, kids were basically born on their feet, ready to go compared to the other does kids. 
She did have to have help with her last delivery. We thought she might have triplets in there, and instead delivered a HUGE 13lbs. doe kid. Absolutely adored her kid.
My youngest daughter who just turned 6 showed her doeling in the county fairs this summer and she did great, they were such an adorable pair! The doe kid <Cupcake Sparkles> was perfect for my daughter, and we miss her so much as we sold her at the end of the show season. She was our best selling kid, the man liked her so much he paid my daughter $10 more than what we were asking for her.
At nearly 5mo she was almost 90lbs, she was as big as fullblood boer does that were 4mo older than her.

We bred Snow White back to the same buck for January 2013 kids, and I am praying she has twins this time - don't need another huge baby that I have to pull out! That was a bit scary, haha.

Snow White about a month ago, she wanted to bite the puppy sooo bad, but I kept telling her no, so she was trying to contain her self....look at that self control when mom says no! lol









♥♥♥ need I say more? 









Sparkles a couple of hours old









Sparkles 6 weeks old and 47lbs.









We miss her sooooo much, but we had to choose who to keep and who to sell. Her only fault was a split teat.
If we had more land, she wouldn't have gone anywhere. 









I'd love to have more land and have a few more kiko does to cross with boers. I love the cross


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a good kiko buck and two kiko/nubian cross does,.. I love them but do plan to cross some boer with the kiko and try to get some american meat makers


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The kids out of my Saanen does by last years Boer teaser buck looked almost identical to Kikos.


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

I raise and breed kikos. I love them. My one girl has boer in her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so glad there are others who are in love with them as much as me. The two girls I have are from registered stock but were never registered. I want to cross them next year with a boer buck or if it works out I am looking into a Kiko buck as well. This year I crossed them with a nubian. Not many Kiko breeders here in my area so I went with a beautiful nubian for this year. I cannot wait to see the babies. I am so happy with these girls. They were in less then perfect shape when I got them but now they are filling out nicely. Feet are in good shape I suspect when I trimmed them that was the first time they were ever even looked at let alone trimmed. They are skiddish of everyone but me I now got them eating out of my hand and letting me feel them for any problems. They are such good girls. I eventually will probably convert my whole herd over to them and boers with a few milkers cause I love alpines. I love all the pictures. I will get some more of my girls now that I have my camera in order finally and take some nicer close ups of them.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> The kids out of my Saanen does by last years Boer teaser buck looked almost identical to Kikos.


I have a nubian/saanen doe named snowflake who looks similar but she is much more refined face and bone.


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

My buck is 100% kiko. I got him from the Maryland Buck Performance Test. I would recommend getting your buck from a performance test. You can't always go by looks. Raw data speaks volumes.
http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/?m=1

Here is another good link. They must be having issues because of the storm. The site is currently down. Check it out once it comes back online.

www.sheepandgoat.com/goatlnks.html


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

I had a Kiko doe that we bought from An Peischel, who was the person who imported the first set of Kiko bucks to this country from New Zealand 20+ years ago. An recently moved to Wyoming (from Tennessee), and I would suppose she took the best of her herd with her. If you live in that part of the country, I would sure enough look her up. She had some of the finest Kikos in the country.

When we went to get our doe from her, she had 80 doelings for sale. She had been keeping a closed herd for a decade or more, and even had any semen used for AI tested for disease before she would use it! When she was here, she was something high up in the state Extension Service, and taught on ruminant nutrition at a local college.

We don't have our doe anymore. We sold her and her daughter because we had limited space and decided to stick with just dairy goats. But everything said about Kikos above (hardiness, no foot problems, no kidding problems, resistance to worms) is all true. And they're eating machines! They will stay out there on browse all day long.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah i wish there were more kikos here in alabama


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I will look into that Maryland performance buck sounds like a good option. I am really thinking kikos will be our breed. The two I have really have sold me.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 5 kiko/boer cross does. One kidded for the first time last year, only first timer with no kidding problems and big healthy twins. 
Earlier this summer I had the chance to purchase some bottle babies from a veterinarian who raises hundreds of Boer/Kikos. Her buck is from Lookout Point Ranch, who were involved with the first Kikos being imported from New Zealand. I was so excited, my dream has been to get some does from Lookout Point but there is a waiting list.
I called the vet and ended up buying 3. (Lalya. Lilo and Maggie May) She also designed the top gat mineral around here and thats how I got started on that.
All her does had triplets and quads! So she pulled the extras off and bottle fed them, and there were babies available. I had to feed them for a month or so but they were on the bucket and no problem.
I love them to death, they are loving and gentle, and now I have CLOSE to my Lookout Point Kikos!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have one lady who has registered kikos here locally, another who raises boers, kikos, and boer kiko's, all registered. I've heard great things on the combination, I just personally have fullblood boers right now.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

The ideal is to cross Kiko does with a Boer buck. You get the maximum weight gain at weaning that way.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

What about crossing a kiko buck with boer or boer/kiko cross does? Has any one had any experience with that ? Because i already have a kiko buck


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

The 3 doelings I bought this spring are out of fullblood does who were sired by a South African Boer she had imported from Africa. Those does were bred to a registered Kiko, and theres my babies.
All i know right now is they were heavier when I got them than some of my fullblood babies by 10 to 15 pounds and they were bottle babies. They are all 3 colored, one is almost solid red with a small white spot on her side. The other 2 are paint. Theyare the gentlest sweetest babies and even though they were bottle babies, they werent handled daily like most. She had 3 large pens with 20 to 30 babies in each and had several buckets she filled with milk.
We have 2 registered fullblood Boer bucks and a registered purebred ,just a matter of deciding which one to cross on then.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 1 adult kiko/boer doe. She's an older girl and she just had babies last week. I posted photos of the babies. She's a great mom the only thing I don't like about her is she is super aggressive to my other does. I have to keep her separated from the others in the barn. When they were out on pasture she was fine with everyone else.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bit of Everything said:


> I have 1 adult kiko/boer doe. She's an older girl and she just had babies last week. I posted photos of the babies. She's a great mom the only thing I don't like about her is she is super aggressive to my other does. I have to keep her separated from the others in the barn. When they were out on pasture she was fine with everyone else.


I have a grumpy pygmy cross named Grandma who does this but she persues all the others at all times even in the pasture. She does not just make her point and leave it she will chase them at times. Thankfully she is older and short and not as fast as the others so they out run her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

anthonyadams1 said:


> What about crossing a kiko buck with boer or boer/kiko cross does? Has any one had any experience with that ? Because i already have a kiko buck


I am thinking about trying this. I am in search of a kiko buck now for next year. I started with a nice nubian buck for this year just to get the girls bred but next year I want a nice kiko and I will have 3 boers that I will breed him to so we shall see what I get but that is a bit in the future.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

anthony- we have two breeders here doing boer, kiko and boer/kikos they really like the cross. Most people I talk to love that cross.


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have six boer/Kiko mix that are very fun loving goats but brush off the hillside when it's time to work!


----------

